# farmall cub attachments



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know of a place to purchase good used farmall cub attachments or a place that sells aftermarket attachments ?


----------



## Paul K. in N.H. (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello,

You could check the classifieds at farmallcub.com.

Paul K.in N.H.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmall1 _
> *Does anyone know of a place to purchase good used farmall cub attachments or a place that sells aftermarket attachments ? *


When I need or want to find something for my Farmall B, now 67 years old I look at the link I posted below daily... Not likely that you can just stumble onto something that your looking for on a web site, these critters are now antiques and as such there are many folks looking for what you are!!

What is it that you are looking for? I'll be glad to tell you as soon/if I find it!! 
Ebay Farmall Cub Link 
Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## jordan1837 (Aug 31, 2006)

*cub parts*

I have a complete set of cultivaters for a cub / they were taken apart many years ago and put in a wooden box and stored away i havent been in them for years but i might possibly sell them.


----------



## 1955cub (Aug 20, 2012)

how much for the cultivater for the cub


----------

